# Fraser Range/HMS St. George, Eastney Feb 2015



## mookster (Feb 27, 2015)

After the wonderful Fort Gilkicker and a delicious lunch at a proper seaside fish 'n' chip shop me and Landie headed towards our bonus explore for the day, somewhere I had seen around a lot a few years back but wasn't even sure if it was still around after the tower got demolished around two years ago. Well it is around, and in a real state. Only one of the buildings is really worth venturing into, the large un-modernised block near the rear of the site. It's now covered in some very talented, and a lot of not so talented, graffiti (the artist 'Samer' stands out for a number of awesome whole-wall pieces). A bit like Cannon Brewery it became an exercise in getting the best out of somewhere that has seen better days now.

The Fraser Range/HMS St. George site in Eastney was at one point a Naval training centre, parts look to have closed a long while back and a few other buildings later on. It's notable because it borders a beach commonly used by nudists, however none had braved the chilly air on this occasion sadly.

The only part worth your time and it's still a mess -
































It may be ruined but this is one of the best corridors I've seen for a while.


























The door kind of sums up this place now. The other buildings, including the other large block had all been modernised at some point before closure so whereas this building had a nice level of natural decay on top of the rampant vandalism, the others did not, and were just wrecked. Sad really.

A few more pics uploaded here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650656680239/ ​


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 28, 2015)

Your right about the corridor it is a belter.Great photos.


----------



## xexxa (Feb 28, 2015)

Can't believe what they did to the red room. The more I see this place the more I hate it. 

There is no point even going in there now, used to be my favourite spot too. Pikeyed to death and utterly ruined.


----------



## smiler (Feb 28, 2015)

It does look a wee bit pikeyed, but some nice graf gotta be worth a wander. Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice shots  I'm surprised it's even still standing after the South Coast hoards of Chavs have marched through!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice one, i visited here last year, not much to see but it was a fun explore, esp if you look out the windows to look upon the nudist beach there haha


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry, just read that sadly no nudist had braved the cold that day. Shame lol


----------

